# Problem adding new review to review index



## Ryan_Czech (Feb 28, 2016)

When I log in to my user account the '+add new product' button on the review index disappears.

I would love to add a book that I have on drivethrurpg.com to the review index however without the add new product button I am not sure how I would go about it.

The add new product button returns when I log out of my user account and when I click it it takes me to the form to add all the info for the review, but when I click submit it tells me that I shouldn't have pressed that button and reports an error and suggests contacting the mods.

I would love some insight if possible and how I could add a new review to the index.


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 28, 2016)

I too have been wondering how to post a review for a product not already listed... (Yoon-Suin, which is awesome).


----------



## Morrus (Feb 28, 2016)

You mean the link just above the search button? It disappears? How odd.

Does this link work?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/productforums.php?do=addproduct


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 28, 2016)

Morrus said:


> You mean the link just above the search button? It disappears? How odd.
> 
> Does this link work?
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/productforums.php?do=addproduct




I get the following message when I click on it:

"You do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
You are trying to use a feature available only to Community Supporter Subscribers. This includes Search, access to Exclusive Content and more."


----------



## Ryan_Czech (Feb 28, 2016)

Morrus said:


> You mean the link just above the search button? It disappears? How odd.
> 
> Does this link work?
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/productforums.php?do=addproduct




I get the same issue as Ancalagon:

"You do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

    Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
    If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
    You are trying to use a feature available only to Community Supporter Subscribers. This includes Search, access to Exclusive Content and more.

"


----------



## Morrus (Feb 29, 2016)

How about now?


----------



## Ryan_Czech (Feb 29, 2016)

Morrus said:


> How about now?




The 'add new product' button is back on the index page and after following the link to the submission form it seemed to successfully accept the product I put in.  

Thanks very much Morrus!


----------



## Ancalagon (Mar 1, 2016)

The link appears to work for me too, thanks!

... that being said, I think I should get permission from the author first.  Seems like the right thing to do


----------

